# The Hobbit - An Unexpected Adventure



## ESPfanboy (Jul 23, 2011)

It's set to release sometime next december but i'm slightly confused by having a Frodo in the movie. I dont remember him being in the hobbit at all. The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey (2012) - IMDb


----------



## JamesM (Jul 23, 2011)

He's just going to be in the opening sequence.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jul 23, 2011)

Is anyone else upset that Guillermo Del Toro isn't directing this? I feel like that would have been fucking _exquisite._


----------



## JamesM (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes and no. He's easily my favorite director, but Peter Jackson did exquisitely with the trilogy so...

No complaints.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Jul 24, 2011)

from the cast I am seeing in IMDB I am guessing that they are having 'Old Bilbo' telling his story of 'here and back again' as they leave middle earth.

but that is my guess


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 24, 2011)

There's no doubt in my mind that Jackson is the better director. Stoked.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 24, 2011)

Long wait.

I am however both hopeful and expectant of great things. I picked up the book in 1978 and I've been hoping fervently for a film ever since........*fingers crossed*......


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 24, 2011)

Very excited to see this film!

I read somewhere there might be two parts to this film?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 24, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> There's no doubt in my mind that Jackson is the better director. Stoked.





Innit.

As much as I like Del Toro, I can't argue with that statement.


----------



## JamesM (Jul 24, 2011)

That and Del Toro would probably take too much artistic license with it, him being one of those "fresh idea" types.


----------



## Skyblue (Jul 24, 2011)

Can't wait, looks awesome so far from Jackson's Video Blogs... Though some of the dwarfs look slightly... Well, not Dwarf-like. But it's just a matter of how he chose to portray them, or something for hardcore Tolkien to argue about  

Also, in the last video blog Saruman appeared... Am I that bad in remembering the book? 'Cause I can't seem to remember him being there


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 24, 2011)

There's mention of uncovering "The Necromancer" in Mirkwood if memory serves, might explain it...?


----------



## Skyblue (Jul 24, 2011)

ShadyDavey said:


> There's mention of uncovering "The Necromancer" in Mirkwood if memory serves, might explain it...?


That's what I thought pretty much...Gandalf leaves the group at some point, and when he comes back he says they managed to defeat "The Necromancer"... Didn't know Saruman was a Necromancer~


----------



## Ckackley (Jul 24, 2011)

Isn't there something about Gandalf, Saruman, and a brown mage defeating the necromancer together? At this point in the story Saruman is solidly on the good guys side. But it's been YEARS since I read the books.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 24, 2011)

The necromancer, to me, meant Sauron. Read through The Silmarillion, then read The Hobbit and you'll see how I came to that conclusion.


----------



## beneharris (Jul 25, 2011)

bostjan said:


> The necromancer, to me, meant Sauron. Read through The Silmarillion, then read The Hobbit and you'll see how I came to that conclusion.


haha, that'll take a while. 

the video blogs were pretty cool. its still a pretty far ways out, so its nice to see a few updates about it. i didn't even realize this was even a go til i saw them.


----------



## KingAenarion (Jul 25, 2011)

bostjan said:


> The necromancer, to me, meant Sauron. Read through The Silmarillion, then read The Hobbit and you'll see how I came to that conclusion.



Yep the Necromancer is Sauron. This is the point where Saruman first encounters Sauron and the seed for later on is placed.


----------



## Opeth666 (Jul 25, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Yes and no. He's easily my favorite director, but Peter Jackson did exquisitely with the trilogy so...
> 
> No complaints.


there's only one trilogy and thats of the Jedi


----------



## synrgy (Jul 25, 2011)

In RE: Frodo..

My understanding is that they're breaking this up into two films, and will spend a fair bit of on-screen time making the 'transition' from The Hobbit to The Lord of the Rings.

The only reason I'm kinda bummed about the Del Toro situation is that I'd read a bunch of interviews where he was talking about this new-school animatronic stuff they were working on for the film that had never been done before, and I'm not sure whether or not Jackson intends to use the same stuff that Del Toro had planned on using.

That said, Jackson has more than proven his worth for bringing Middle Earth to the screen, and I'm really looking forward to these.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jul 25, 2011)

ESPfanboy said:


> ... but i'm slightly confused by having a Frodo in the movie.



Legolas is in it as well. I wonder what's up with LOTR only characters in the film.


----------



## synrgy (Jul 25, 2011)

guitarister7321 said:


> Legolas is in it as well. I wonder what's up with LOTR only characters in the film.



 

Explanation in my post just above yours.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jul 25, 2011)

Am I the only one that's keeping his fingers crossed that Smaug will be truly badass?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 25, 2011)

BigBaldIan said:


> Am I the only one that's keeping his fingers crossed that Smaug will be truly badass?



Dude he better be the _all-time_ screen badass creature on the grounds that of all the Wyrms/Drakes/Dragons only Ancalagon the Black was supposed to be a nastier piece of work


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 25, 2011)

Ckackley said:


> Isn't there something about Gandalf, Saruman, and a brown mage defeating the necromancer together? At this point in the story Saruman is solidly on the good guys side. But it's been YEARS since I read the books.



Radagast, yep.


----------



## nojyeloot (Jul 25, 2011)

SilenceIsACrime said:


> Is anyone else upset that Guillermo Del Toro isn't directing this? I feel like that would have been fucking _exquisite._



NOPE 

Cannot wait to see Beorn...


----------



## sakeido (Jul 25, 2011)

ShadyDavey said:


> Dude he better be the _all-time_ screen badass creature on the grounds that of all the Wyrms/Drakes/Dragons only Ancalagon the Black was supposed to be a nastier piece of work



I dunno.. I just re-read the Hobbit again for the first time in years a couple days ago. It isn't that great of a book (imo) and Smaug went down like a bitch. Pretty anti-climatic. I think it'll work out better for Peter Jackson though - he can take a lot more license with this story than he could LoTR.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 25, 2011)

Smaug did hit the floor like a sack of shite but canonically yeah, Tolkien took some license (or I'm sure Thorin + Co would have been char grilled in short order) and I'm sure Jackson will take some more. Remember he did sack Lake-Town and batter an awful lot of Dwarves before his demise ^^ 

Even a dragon goes down to a shot in the old vulnerables. If only he had been wearing his protector a la Captain Carrot Ironfoundersson


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jul 26, 2011)

Here's hoping that there'll be some flashback dragon vs. dwarf smackdown, as Smaug takes control of Erebor.


----------



## Goatchrist (Jul 26, 2011)

Cool to see so much Del Toro admirers on here!
He's probably my favorite director, but I'm sure Jackson does a great job nevertheless!

Really looking forward to see this movie!!

Edit: just one complaint so far, beards should be way longer and hairyer!!!!!


----------



## ESPfanboy (Jul 26, 2011)

Goatchrist said:


> Edit: just one complaint so far, beards should be way longer and hairyer!!!!!



Yeah, from the pictures the dwarfs just dont seem right at least in comparison to the LOTR movies.


----------



## synrgy (Jul 26, 2011)

ESPfanboy said:


> Yeah, from the pictures the dwarfs just dont seem right at least in comparison to the LOTR movies.



Firstly, all the dwarves presented in LOTR -- except for Gimli -- are elder dwarves. Most of the characters in this story are considerably younger.

Further, not all dwarves are of the longbeards, like Gimli is. There are the firebeards, the broadbeams, etc. If I recall correctly, The Hobbit specifies that Bifur, Bofur and Bombur are not of the longbeards.


----------



## pink freud (Jul 26, 2011)

sakeido said:


> I dunno.. I just re-read the Hobbit again for the first time in years a couple days ago. It isn't that great of a book (imo) and Smaug went down like a bitch. Pretty anti-climatic. I think it'll work out better for Peter Jackson though - he can take a lot more license with this story than he could LoTR.



Keep in mind that The Hobbit was intended to be a novel for children. Evisceration makes some poor bed-time stories...


----------



## Skyblue (Jul 26, 2011)

Even though I wasn't so sure about the dwarfs at the beginning, I'm beginning to get used to how they look. He really managed to make them both realistic and fantasy-like at the same time. 



pink freud said:


> Keep in mind that The Hobbit was intended to be a novel for children. *Evisceration makes some poor bed-time stories...*


If I showed your post to my gf, she'll most likely go "What? No it isn't! It's awesome!"


----------



## petereanima (Dec 21, 2011)

win.


----------



## Grimbold (Dec 21, 2011)

well now i have to spend the summer relearning quenya...


----------



## AK DRAGON (Dec 21, 2011)

Yes! Howard Shore returns to the reigns as orchestrator. Really looking forward to hearing more of Tolkien's songs come to life. If the trailer is any indication it's going to be epic!


----------



## Goatchrist (Dec 21, 2011)

I think this is gonna be AWESOME! I know del Toro is amazing too, but the trailer looks very promising!


----------



## petereanima (Dec 21, 2011)

Yeah, I mean I was sure that, when Del Toro was in, that he for sure would do an epic piece of art...but I also must admit, that I am glad that with Peter Jackson, it will be much "closer" to the LOTR movies, and in the end it (hopefully) will be an ultimate "package" of movies.


----------



## synrgy (Dec 21, 2011)

pink freud said:


> Keep in mind that The Hobbit was intended to be a novel for children. Evisceration makes some poor bed-time stories...



Oh, man.. I dunno.. My Dad used to read The Hobbit and The Lord of the Rings trilogy to my sister and I when we were really little, and we _loved_ it. It may have something to do with the fact that he has an absurdly deep voice, and therefore whenever he would do his version of *edit* Gandalf, it just really set the tone.


----------



## nojyeloot (Dec 21, 2011)

^
Merlin? 

You mean Gandalf?


----------



## synrgy (Dec 21, 2011)

nojyeloot said:


> ^
> Merlin?
> 
> You mean Gandalf?



D'oh! 

Yes. That. Exactly.


----------



## nojyeloot (Dec 21, 2011)

synrgy said:


> D'oh!
> 
> Yes. That. Exactly.





You RARELY slip, I was hoping I didn't miss a previous post of yours mentioning him, rendering myself a buffoon...but just had to say something lulz


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 21, 2011)

The Armada said:


> That and Del Toro would probably take too much artistic license with it, him being one of those "fresh idea" types.



Wonder what that would cause, I found Jackson took far too much liberty with LoTR as it is, with too much of it being lost as an action movie so that it would have a chance at selling. 

Overall, the Hobbit is a book that would translate to a movie much better than LoTR.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Dec 21, 2011)

Like Synrgy, I was also read The Hobbit as a child. At first I thought the lighter tone would be hard to adjust to after LotR, but then I remembered that I made the opposite adjustment before.


----------



## slapnutz (Dec 23, 2011)

Anyone know if a 48fps trailer will be released?


----------



## ilyti (Jan 18, 2012)

nojyeloot said:


> Cannot wait to see Beorn...









I just finished re-reading the Hobbit and started in on the LOTR trilogy again. MIGHT be able to get through the Silmarillion if I really stick to it this time.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jan 24, 2012)

guitarister7321 said:


> Legolas is in it as well. I wonder what's up with LOTR only characters in the film.




Technically Legolas was actually in the Hobbit he just wasn't a named character yet. Prince of the Wood Elves and all that jazz.


----------



## Jontain (Jan 25, 2012)

Really looking forward to this, was always a fan of The Hobbit (might be because at the age of reading the books it just seemed an easier read) and it looks like they have got a good cast.

Should be epic.


----------



## nathanwessel (Jan 30, 2012)

This will be the periphery of movies. Cant fucking wait.


----------



## petereanima (Feb 1, 2012)

nathanwessel said:


> This will be the periphery of movies.



Excuse me, the WHAT?


----------



## sakeido (Feb 1, 2012)

nathanwessel said:


> This will be the periphery of movies. Cant fucking wait.


in my book that is pretty far from a compliment


----------



## Xaios (Feb 2, 2012)

Stretching the analogies a little. 

But still, yeah, movie looks awesome, and I love how completely they're looking to tie it together with the Lord of the Rings trilogy. I love how they've connected the score to it as well, but only in parts as a way of foreshadowing to tell the viewer, "Yeah, you know where this is going, don't you? Because you picked up the ring, Sean Bean has to die."

I'm also super stoked to see both Ian Mckellen as Gandalf and Christopher Lee as Saruman again. 

It's also worth mentioning that I never read the Hobbit, so I don't actually know its story. I'm usually the guy that can't help but read spoilers, but in this case, I'm going to do my best to refrain.


----------



## sakeido (Feb 2, 2012)

LOL that's not foreshadowing! Sean Bean ALWAYS dies.

I was under the impression that Ian McKellan wasn't coming back, so the first time I watched the trailer I thought Gandalf's performance was some crazy new breakthrough in special effects. "Wow his nose looks a little fake, but they probably needed to do that to make the guy look right. But how did they make him sound so perfect!?" 

Apparently some stuff that wasn't actually in the Hobbit will be in there too, like Radagast the Brown.. the third wizard like Gandalf and Saruman who is active in western Middle Earth. iirc there are two more wizards but they don't show up in any of the books at all. 

Also, the Hobbit is a kid's book. I just gave it my first read-through in a long while a few weeks ago and it was pretty "meh" to me. Hold out for the movie!


----------



## Xaios (Feb 2, 2012)

sakeido said:


> LOL that's not foreshadowing! Sean Bean ALWAYS dies.



Heh, true enough.


----------



## Powermetalbass (Feb 26, 2012)

I've got mixed feelings. I like the whole hobbit story, and I feel it will be done well......for a movie. It's gonna dissapoint everyone who has read the book and always goes in expecting "the book". so I think it's gonna dissapoint me as a tolkien fan, but excite me as a 'fantasy movie goer'


----------



## Xaios (Feb 28, 2012)

Powermetalbass said:


> I've got mixed feelings. I like the whole hobbit story, and I feel it will be done well......for a movie. It's gonna dissapoint everyone who has read the book and always goes in expecting "the book". so I think it's gonna dissapoint me as a tolkien fan, but excite me as a 'fantasy movie goer'



I dunno about that. I read the Lord of the Rings books before the movies came out, and I enjoyed the movies WAY more than the books.


----------

